# Help with wireless setup on Canon MP280 Pixima printer?



## HolaAmigo

Hi, this is my first post so please make sure to leave helpful comments below :smile:
Ok, so i bought a Canon MP280 about 3 days ago. I followed the instructions on the User's Manual and successfully installed the software for the printer on my computer. At one point, it told me to use an USB cable to plug in my computer to connect the printer and my computer, and I did so.
So after i finished installing, i unplugged the USB cable from my computer. Then, I tried to print a test page, because it says that my Canon printer was wireless. It turns out this was not the case, as it displayed my printer status is "offline"
After doing some research on the internet, it says that i have to conduct "wireless setup" However, i have absloutly no idea how to start this setup. I've scoured the online manual without much help, however i did try installing some drivers on my computer, yet the printer is still unable to print wirelessly. I am 100% sure it is not a problem with my internet connection.
Please Help!


----------



## JimE

That model isn't "wifi" capable that I can see.

Specs: Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : PIXMA MP280 w/ PP-201


----------



## dai

[i unplugged the USB cable from my computer]

you will not get a connection without it

once it is in you leave it in


----------



## Tech_Geek

Hello, So totally replying to this years into the future.

I skimmed over the post and didn't see any alternatives, While I think it is great that we all wanted to post something we must keep information fully available to other members of the society, While the MP280 is not wireless you can negotiate it to be "Sort of" Wireless. I am assuming since you want it to be wireless it is because you wanted to use it on a laptop. Well here is an idea for anyone else that may run into the problem of not having a wireless connection with the lovely brand of Wal-Mart merchandise. J/K if you have a home network consisting of a wireless router which in 2013 it is pretty standard you can go into your "Network and Sharing" page and allow printer sharing if you scroll over the Windows button (Start Button) and in the search bar type "Network" you can visit other computer and devices within your network you can also use the printer through your network from a laptop, You can also add this printer to your remote location and as long as your wireless connection is up and running you can print to it by default. If you have further questions. ANYONE just email me at [email protected]


----------



## euginecalicoy

Yuor Canon printer MP280 is not a wireless printer


----------

